
Ask HN: Bing VS Google - am185
Google is giving me bad results lately to the point that i have to set my chrome&#x27;s default omnibox to Bing. Do you guys experience the same?
======
CyberFonic
I was intrigued by your question. I tried the queries you mentioned on both
Bing and Google and got similar responses on the first page. Perhaps our ad-
blockers are configured differently. Interesting!

Wonder what other HNers are finding if they perform the same test(s).

~~~
am185
how many pages of results did you get? did you set "past 24hours"?

------
PaulHoule
What is bad about the results you get? What are you searching for?

~~~
am185
my latest search was "century city makati" and set it to "past 24hrs", google
list a never ending of unrelated results. bing list as much related results as
needed, and lead me to a forum in the top result which gives me good idea of
what i am looking... in the past few days i have to check Bing for results
after I queried google, now i have to set bing permanently.

